# HT Setup



## t_garp (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a dedicated HT room that I am building...I would love to win that 21" Maelstom!

So for now it is my family room for most viewing

Panasonic 46" plasma
Onkyo TSXR-806 7.1 THX
RBH SA-200 200w subwoofer amp
KEF Ci200.3QT in Ceiling Motorized Speakers
Custom build in-wall subwoofer using 2 x eD SQ10's (see my build in the sub forum)


----------

